# stock parts



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

ok guys i drive a b14 and a few months ago i was in the process of redoing my suspention and i had my shocks and springs and every thing the whole assembaly in my shop along with me chilton book and the car was out in my drive way and i went camping for the weekend and came home to my whole house burnt down with all the suspention parts in my shop the car was not burnt at all but all my parts and book is gone so i went and bought some gr2 shocks ( i know they are crap) and some S.TECH springs and i have the lock nuts i got them at a junk yard and the par that bolts the shock to the body but that is it i tryed to figure out what else i needed just by searching but no luck what else do i need to get my car to wherere i can drive it again and can i buy the parts at my local car shop i know i am missing that top cup for the springs what is the offical name for that part.
thanks for all the help guys
wes dunkin


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

wez said:


> ok guys i drive a b14 and a few months ago i was in the process of redoing my suspention and i had my shocks and springs and every thing the whole assembaly in my shop along with me chilton book and the car was out in my drive way and i went camping for the weekend and came home to my whole house burnt down with all the suspention parts in my shop the car was not burnt at all but all my parts and book is gone so i went and bought some gr2 shocks ( i know they are crap) and some S.TECH springs and i have the lock nuts i got them at a junk yard and the par that bolts the shock to the body but that is it i tryed to figure out what else i needed just by searching but no luck what else do i need to get my car to wherere i can drive it again and can i buy the parts at my local car shop i know i am missing that top cup for the springs what is the offical name for that part.
> thanks for all the help guys
> wes dunkin


Wow. I'm sorry to hear about your house. I hope no one got hurt.

It sounds like you need the parts for the mounts and the upper spring seats (the "top cup for the springs"). The mounts are actually composed of a number of pieces, including several rubber bushings and bearings in the front, but you can buy the whole mount at auto shops.

I've uploaded an excerpt from the B14 Factory Service Manual so you can see exactly what you need to get. It contains exploded diagrams of the B14 front and rear suspension systems. You can download it in PDF format here:

Suspension Diagrams from the B14 FSM

Good luck. I hope things turn out ok with your house and everything.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^That is some damn good info.

I dont know much about the B14 suspension set up but I just wanted to say I'm sorry about the fire. Stuff like that is never fun.  I hope no one got hurt.


----------



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for the concern guys no one got hurt even my dog got out ok and my sister was visiting family in so cal... thanks for the info but can your buy the spring seats at a local auto shop?

thanks
wes


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey just letting you know that the Front spring seats from the B13 works on the B14 as well.


----------

